# Besonders große Tiere freilassen?



## FinB (22. April 2009)

Hallo.
Auch ich habe erst vor kurzem mit der Ausbildung begonnen und mich in den letzten Tagen mal durchgelesen, über waidgerechte Tötung usw. dabei sah ich dann auch Fotos von z.B. besonders großen Karpfen, die man gefangen und waidgerecht getötet hatte. Unter den fotos las ich dann des öfteren Kommentare von anderen Anglern, in denen diese sagten man hätte das Tier aufgrund seiner besonderen Größe zurücksetzten sollen. Aber fällt das dann nicht unter Catch and Release und ist somit verboten, da der Fisch ja die richtigen Maße hatte? 

Also besonders großen Fisch zurücksetzen oder nicht?

Die Sufu hat leider nichts genützt, also habe ich dieses Thema einfach hier eröffnet. Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig.


----------



## Koalabaer (22. April 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

ich geh mir schon mal Chips holen


----------



## gründler (22. April 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=144563&highlight=catch

über 1400 Antworten auf deine frage.

lg


----------



## Topic (22. April 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

@Koalabaer

gute idee!!!ich hol mir mal ein bierchen.

diese thema wurde hier schon öfter besprochen..sehr oft..
15 sekunden suchen ergab z.B. das
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=1613&highlight=catch+releas

aber ich möchte meinen senf mal dazu geben.

also ich bin für catch and releas....wie die meisten der karpfenszene auch.was soll man mit einem 20+kg karpfen oder 15kg oder wie auch immer.soll man diese fische nur töten damit sie zuhause in der mülltonne laden weil man für sie keine verwertung hat.(wäre ja blöd)deswegen bin ich für catch and releas.auch wenn ich gegen das gesetz verstoße is mir das sch*** egal.mir würde es in der seele wehtun einen solchen karpfen zu töten.
das is meine meinung..und ich denke die der meisten angler.

mfg Tino


----------



## Koalabaer (22. April 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

@Tino 
ein entsprechender link wurde gesetzt!
WIR sollten die Sache damit beenden.
Ist Jungangler,ich unterstelle ihm da keine Absicht.


----------



## FinB (23. April 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und den Link.


----------



## mr.krabs (23. April 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

Im Gesetz steht, man soll alles mitnehmen was man VERWERTEN kann. 
Und wer kann/will schon 20kg Karpfen verwerten, der möglicherweise nach Tümpelwasser schmeckt?

Aber ich kann dich beruhigen, ich bin auch Anfänger und habe bisher alles mitgenommen, zwei Hechte und zwei Zander letztes jahr zum Beispiel:q
Über C&R solltest du meiner Meinung nach nachdenken, wenn du an einem Tag nicht verwertbare Mengen fängst. Einen Fisch essen ist o.K. Ihn nur zu fangen, um ihn in den Müll zu schmeißen ist unnatürlich und sogar gegen das Gesetz.


----------



## angler96 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

Ich findes es auch Unsinn wenn man son schönen Fisch einfach so mit nimmt ,ich könnte nicht 20 kg Karpfen essen.


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

ich finde es auch nur vernünftig große wieder schwimmen zu lassen . bin z.b single ( hab aber ein 5 jahre alten sohn ) und gehe gerne auf karpfen. kleine ( bis 50 cm ) nehme ich gerne zum räuchern mit und schmecken auch sehr lecker.aber meistens nehmen große ( 20 pfd + ) die 2 - 3 maiskörner mit denen ich am haar fische. witziger weise 2-3 körner am haken eher die satzis |rolleyes. aber mal angenommen wenn ich in 4 wochen 4 karpfen von 20 pfd fange wann soll ich die ca. 60 pfd fleisch verspeisen ????


----------



## michi2244 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

Ich bin zwar kein Karpfenangler aber ich Zähle mich zu den Anglern die nur das mit nach hause nehmen was man auch verwerten kann.
Was habe ich davon wenn man eine 20 Pfund Karpfen oder größer schlachtet um ihn dann nach einem Jahr Aufenthalt im Tiefkühlschrank in die Mülltonne tut weil mann ihn nicht verwerten kann.
So weit ich weiß müssen in einigen Ländern(Österreich,Frankreich) Karpfen ab einer bestimmten Größe wieder zurück gesetzt werden.


----------



## schadstoff (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Ich habe es gerade erst gesehen, dass Du es unter "Junganglerfragen" eingestellt hast.
> 
> Ich teile Dir hier mit, dass es drei Gruppen von Anglern gibt:
> 
> ...



Deswegen schreibst du Intelligent auch nur mit 1nem L 
Spass beiseite, meine meinung ist ja die selbige.

Aber an den TE ! eigentlich hast du es schon richtig erkannt mann muss jedes Maßige und nicht geschonte Tier laut gesetzt Abschlagen.

Bis auf eine Ausnahme:

Wenn der geangelte Fisch nicht der Zielfisch war den man Angeln wollte  und ihn aus diesen Gründen nicht verwerten kann.
Aber inwieweit man das Ausdehnen kann weiss ich leider nicht, da ich generell Fische zurücksetze wenn ich das für richtig befinde.


#hJohannes


----------



## Siermann (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

Solange man ihn nicht verwerten kannst/willst würde ich jeden Fisch wieder realesen!
Manche Angler betreiben bei uns nur C&R ohne damit mit den Grünen in Konflikte zu kommen du kannst es ja machen musst es ja aber nicht jedem von dem du weißt das er was dagegen hat auf die Nase binden!


----------



## Raubfischjäger84 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

Ich nehme grundsätzlich jeden maßigen Fisch mit den ich verwerten kann. Weitere Fische release ich, weil ich keinen Grund sehe die Tiere zu töten. Im Tierschutzgesetz steht, dass man kein Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund töten darf. Wenn ich also einen Fisch fange, der zu groß etc. ist, dann setze ich ihn wieder zurück. Vorrausgesetzt er ist nicht stark verwundet.


----------



## Wallerschreck (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

Jetzt erzählt dem Jungangler doch nicht das man einen 20Pfd Karpfen nicht verwerten kann...klar kann man!
Und er schmeckt auch..die Zubereitung machts!
Karpfenfilet, Karpfennuggets, Karpfen geräuchert, Karpfenfrikadellen usw. usw.
Wenn man selbst nicht den ganzen Fisch schafft und nicht einfrieren kann einfach mal den Nachbar fragen es finden sich mehr als genug Abnehmer für ein so hochwertiges Lebensmittel.

Und auf die Frage ob es Sinn macht besonders große Fische zu schonen sage ich schlichtweg: NEIN!
Die Laichmenge eines alten Fisches nimmt zwar zu...die Laichqualität aber ab.
Und im Falle Karpfen die sich in den allermeisten hiesigen Gewässern ohnehin nicht vernünftig reproduzieren können gilt das doppelt.

99% Kommentare die das Zurücksetzen großer Fische propagieren zielen entweder darauf ab den Fisch als "Sportgerät" weiterhin im Gewässer zu behalten oder sind schlichtweg ein Ausdruck von Neid und falscher Moralapostelei.


----------



## AlexS. (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*



> 99% Kommentare die das Zurücksetzen großer Fische propagieren zielen entweder darauf ab den Fisch als "Sportgerät" weiterhin im Gewässer zu behalten oder sind schlichtweg ein Ausdruck von Neid und falscher Moralapostelei.



Mein Reden! Bravo!

Früher angelte ich an einem kleinen Fluß. Dort gab (und gibt es bis heute) einen gesunden Bestand von Karpfen bis ca. 30 Pfund. Ich hab dort sehr gerne Karpfen bis 26 Pfund entnommen. Dann gab es meistens ein Fest mit Freunden, bei dem der Karpfen - filetiert, im Ganzen, wie auch immer -  mit größtem Vergnügen und Genuß verspeist wurde. Mein persönliches Fanglimit lag damals bei ca. 5 solcher Exemplare im Jahr. Hätte aber auch 20 entnehmen können. Mit dem selbstauferlegten Limit hab ich den Bestand aber sowas von gar nicht gefährdet. Denn die zahlreich vorhandenen mittelgroßen Nachkommen ( dort wurde jedenfalls zu meiner Zeit kein Karpfen besetzt) füllen bis heute den Bestand immer wieder auf, so wie es sein soll.

Ergo: Ich muss mir nicht den Vorwurf machen, die Fische als Sportgerät zu betrachten (und Ihnen sogar nach dem mehrmaligen Fang Spitznamen zu geben - das find ich echt ein bissel quer, sorry...), habe den Bestand trotz der theoretischen Möglichkeit nicht geschädigt und mit guten Freunden viel Spaß beim verzehr von hervorragendem Fisch gehabt.

Ich denke, das ist ein halbwegs gesundes Verhalten.

beste Grüße!


----------



## strawinski (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

wenn man einen großen fisch gemeinsam verwerten kann warum nicht. aber als single fünf hechte entnehmen ist sinnlos. wenn ich was gefangen habe ,einen zander, packe ich ein, fahre nach hause und esse ihn. was denn sonst? wieso vorratshaltung? ich bin doch angler und kann jeden tag wieder hingehen. deswegen betreibe ich doch dieses hobby. was soll ich dann noch stundenlang rumsitzen wenn ich den fangerfolg hatte und andere fische quälen....es sei den, ich habe 5 kinderchen...


----------



## zanderzone (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Jetzt erzählt dem Jungangler doch nicht das man einen 20Pfd Karpfen nicht verwerten kann...klar kann man!
> Und er schmeckt auch..die Zubereitung machts!
> Karpfenfilet, Karpfennuggets, Karpfen geräuchert, Karpfenfrikadellen usw. usw.
> Wenn man selbst nicht den ganzen Fisch schafft und nicht einfrieren kann einfach mal den Nachbar fragen es finden sich mehr als genug Abnehmer für ein so hochwertiges Lebensmittel.
> ...



Puh!! Da lehnst du dich aber weit aus dem Fenster!! Mit allen deinen Aussagen!! Mehr will ich dazu auch nicht sagen, sonst geht die Keule hier gleich wieder rum!!
Meiner Meinung nach ist es völliger Blödsinn!!


----------



## duck_68 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

Bevor gleich wieder losgeplärrt wird, sollte man sich auch mal diesen Artikel durchlesen - dort wird in manchen Situationen sogar die gezielte Entnahme von Großzandern empfohlen um den Bestand zu regulieren... klick


----------



## strawinski (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

danke für den Bericht, da gibt es nur ein Problem hier, die großen Zander |wavey:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Puh!! Da lehnst du dich aber weit aus dem Fenster!! Mit allen deinen Aussagen!!
> ...
> Meiner Meinung nach ist es völliger Blödsinn!!


Da würd mich DEINE Meinung jetzt aber doch interessieren... |kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*



schadstoff schrieb:


> Deswegen schreibst du Intelligent auch nur mit 1nem L
> Spass beiseite, meine meinung ist ja die selbige.
> 
> Aber an den TE ! eigentlich hast du es schon richtig erkannt mann muss jedes Maßige und nicht geschonte Tier laut gesetzt Abschlagen.
> ...


 


Was soll denn der blödsinnige Spruch?#d
Wenn ich einen Zander für die Küche fangen will und bekomme einen 45er Barsch dran,wiso kann ich diesen 
dann nicht verwerten?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## zanderzone (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Was soll denn der blödsinnige Spruch?#d
> Wenn ich einen Zander für die Küche fangen will und bekomme einen 45er Barsch dran,wiso kann ich diesen
> dann nicht verwerten?
> 
> ...


Er meint, dann ist es ok, wenn du ihn wieder frei lässt..


----------



## duck_68 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Was soll denn der blödsinnige Spruch?#d
> Wenn ich einen Zander für die Küche fangen will und bekomme einen 45er Barsch dran,wiso kann ich diesen
> dann nicht verwerten?
> 
> ...



Mir wäre der 45er Barsch für die Küche sowieso lieber als der Zander


----------



## zanderzone (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

Na gut, ich gebe meinen Senf dazu ab:

Bevor ich einen Karpfen von 20 pfd. mitnehmen würde, dann würd ich lieber 2 von 10 pfd. mitnehmen, weil ich denke, dass 10 pfd. karpfen besser schmecken als ein 20 pfd. karpfen..
Is genauso wie ein 1,20m hecht, dann nehme ich lieber wei 60iger mit!
Nicht nur, dass die nicht so gut schmecken, sondern ich sehe einfach keinen sinn darin ein 12-15 jahre altes tier (oder noch älter) abzuschlagen! meine pers. Meinung!

Laichqualität hin oder her, die gute Oma hat schon zig tausende hechtlein produziert und nu soll se auch ihren Hechtabend gut verleben. Und das nicht bei mir in der Bratpfanne!!!!

zum letzten abschnitt von wallerschreck, kann ich einfach nur sagen, dass 95% aller Angler keine Verwendung für so einen Brocken haben und es einfach zu schade ist, ihn zu entnehmen, nur damit man ein Festmahl für die Fam. hat!!

nehmt lieber zwei 60 iger mit als nen Meter!!

Danke!!


----------



## gründler (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Was soll denn der blödsinnige Spruch?#d
> Wenn ich einen Zander für die Küche fangen will und bekomme einen 45er Barsch dran,wiso kann ich diesen
> dann nicht verwerten?
> 
> ...


 
Weil der jenige kein Barsch mag,ist doch ganz einfach der Angler der zurücksetzt ist der böse,der mitnimmt der gute zumindestens in DE,ich gehöre zu der ganz bösen schwarzen fraktion= Stipper,ich fange Rotaugen 20kg am tag und setze sie zurück dafür haut und ächtet man mich.
Der Hans Mustermann der fängt 10 Zander in einer Nacht und erntet beifall.
Das nenne ich mal gesunden Deutschen Sportgeist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*



> Laichqualität hin oder her, die gute Oma hat schon zig tausende hechtlein produziert und nu soll se auch ihren Hechtabend gut verleben. Und das nicht bei mir in der Bratpfanne!!!!


Moralisch zu verstehen, biologisch leider komplett falsch.
Gerade große Hechte sollten dringend raus.
Nicht nur dass die Laichmenge (bezogen aufs Kilo Lebendgewicht) abnimmt, auch die Laichqualität nimmt deutlich ab.

Wichtiger:
Der richtig große nimmt dem Nachwuchs Lebensraum und Nahrung weg, was dazu führen kann, dass sich kein selbst reproduzierender Bestand aufbaut und mann teuer besetzen muss.

Daher sollte man gerade beim Hecht alles was deutlich über 1 Meter mißt, auch dringend entnehmen..


----------



## angler1996 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

@Thomas
worauf stützt sich Deine Meinung? 
kann ich das Nachlesen? 
Danke A.
sorry war, in der ersten Fassung sehr kurz geraten. ( Tele. bimmelte)


----------



## strawinski (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

na, wenn iht 20 rotaugen wieder reinsetzt, denkt ihr nicht an hegefiscen und an verbuttung? in der regel fressen große hechte auch große fische und bewegen sich nicht groß. pech ist oft, das sie auch den zanderbestand schmälern. das mit der laichqualität stimmt bei allen fischen ob zander oder hecht. aber was fängt ein single nur mit nem 1,20 m hecht an. ein schöner fang ,schon aber wer von euch lässt ihn laufen. ich wär mir da auch nicht so sicher. wir haben hier gewässer da sind 1,20 bis 1,40 hechte drin, aber niemand kriegt sie. und wenn? (Also die Aussage von Tauchern)


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*



> Nachlesen?


Zum einen - Gespräche zum anderen, gesunder Menschenverstand zum dritten.

Wo ein großer Hecht lebt können eben von Reviergröße und Nahrungsangebot locker auch 5 kleine leben.. 

Oder anders gesagt: 
Wo zu viele große leben, kommen zu wenige Kleine durch..


----------



## flexxxone (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

mein größter Hecht hatte zwar nur gute 90cm aber 

1. gibt es in den Gewässern in denen ich fische, wirklich viele Hechte
und 2. hat er geschmeckt!:vik:

aber nen 20 Pfünder Karpfen... |bigeyes weiß nich... meinste nich der schmeckt dann doch ein wenig muffig ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

Aus eigener Erfahrung:
Kommt bei Karpfen (wie bei den meisten andern Fischen auch) nicht auf die Größe an beim Essen.

Sondern auf das Wasser, aus dem er kommt.
Karpfen aus Fließgewässern schmecken um Klassen besser als aus Seen/Teichen, egal wie groß sie sind.

Genauso wie Forellen aus Bächen und Flüssen um Klassen besser sind als Teichforellen...

Wichtig bei größeren Fischen (egal welcher Art):
Fett (soweit erkennbar) wegschneiden.

Das Fett liegt oft direkt unter Haut (also ist das filieren bei gro0en Fischen doppelt sinnvoll), und an den Bauchlappen sowie längs der Seitenlinie (oft als "dunkleres" Fleisch erkennbar.

Gerade große Kaprfen kann man auch prima kalträuchern..


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung:
> Kommt bei Karpfen (wie bei den meisten andern Fischen auch) nicht auf die Größe an beim Essen.
> 
> Das Fett liegt oft direkt unter Haut (also ist das filieren bei gro0en Fischen doppelt sinnvoll), und an den Bauchlappen sowie längs der Seitenlinie (oft als "dunkleres" Fleisch erkennbar.




Ich habe EINMAL einen  10 Pfünder Karpfen mitgenommen und der bestand fast nur noch aus diesem dunklen Fleisch. Noch einmal mag ich so etwas nicht essen.

Bis 5 Pfund nehme ich sie mit, darüber nicht. Ein Hecht mit 70 cm ist mir zum Essen auch wesentlich lieber als ein Metriger. Da liegt meine Grenze in etwa bei 80 cm. 

Ebenso beim Aal. Klar ist es schön, mal einen 90er zu fangen. Der 55er schmeckt mir allerdings wesentlich besser.

Der einzige Fisch, der mir gar nicht groß genug sein kann, ist der Barsch.


----------



## strawinski (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

stimmt thomas , kann ich nur beipflichten, hatt nen kleinen waller 60cm aus nen kleien see und der hat geschmeckt wie ein morscher baumstamm...ein 90er aus nem fluss wäre villeict besser gewesen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

So verschieden kann das sein...

Ich hab auch schon nen 22kg Karpfen (aus ner Netzbefischung) verwertet. Kam aus einem nährstoffarmen Baggersee - hat super geschmeckt. Nullkommagarkein Modergeschmack! #6

Ein Bekannter von mir liebt große Aale... die können gar nicht fett und groß genug sein (auch meinen Welsbeifang von 2,8kg hat er verspiesen). Ob das Schnapstrinken jetzt die Ausrede, oder der Aal mittel zum Zweck ist weiß ich nicht - aber er meint nach jedem Bissen Großaal ein Schnaps und schon wär´s ein Genuß! 


Ehrlich gesagt hab ich bei Ruabfischen noch nicht feststellen können, dass sie schlechter werden mit zunehmender Größe. #c Mag aber daran liegen, dass ich nicht soooo regelmäßig Meterhecht fange...


----------



## Wallerschreck (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

Ich bin der Meinung insbesondere beim Karpfen ist die Behauptung das große Exemplare nicht schmecken lediglich ein wohlgehüteter Mythos damit sie immer wieder zurückgesetzt werden.

Ich verwerte regelmäßig auch große Karpfen, meistens als Filet oder geräuchert und es ist jedes mal wieder ein Genuß.
Das Einzige was stört sind die Gräten und die (im Vergleich zu Hecht, Zander&Co) etwas weichere Konsistenz.
Wobei das Grätenproblem bei großen Fischen deutlich einfacher zu handhaben ist.



zanderzone schrieb:


> Laichqualität hin oder her, die gute Oma hat schon zig tausende hechtlein produziert und nu soll se auch ihren Hechtabend gut verleben. Und das nicht bei mir in der Bratpfanne!!!!



Die Oma hat aber auch hunderte wenn nicht tausende Hechtjunge höchstpersönlich verspeist.
Ich kenne das Problem aus einem Vereinsgewässer. Da gibt es eine Handvoll großhechte ü1m, sehr viele kleine um die 50cm und so gut wie nichts dazwischen.
Sobald die heranwachsenden Hechte das Schützende Uferdickicht verlassen um im Freiwasser zu jagen werden sie zur Beute der alten Großhechte.
Das ist alles andere als eine befriedigende Situation.



zanderzone schrieb:


> zum letzten abschnitt von wallerschreck, kann ich einfach nur sagen, dass 95% aller Angler keine Verwendung für so einen Brocken haben und es einfach zu schade ist, ihn zu entnehmen, nur damit man ein Festmahl für die Fam. hat!!



Wie begründest du denn das?. Ich habe Ende April einen Hecht von 1.07m gefangen und verwertet.
Was nicht sofort gegessen wird, wird ordentlich portioniert eingefroren und nach und nach (insbesondere bei Familienfesten) verspeist.
Dadurch habe ich jetzt noch Hecht im Gefrierfach wenn ich Appettit drauf bekomme und musste seither keinen anderen mehr entnehmen. (was ich zweifellos getan hätte da ich sehr sehr gerne Fisch esse)




zanderzone schrieb:


> nehmt lieber zwei 60 iger mit als nen Meter!!



Um so viel Fleisch wie von einem 1m Hecht zu bekommen muss man mindestens 6 60ger entnehmen. Und das Hat dann bei weitem nicht die Qualität wie das des großen da die voller kleiner Gräten sind und das Essen keinen Spaß macht 




zanderzone schrieb:


> Danke!!



Bitte!!


----------



## angler1996 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

spontan würde ich mich ja den Größen - und Gewichtsklassen für die Kochtopfentnahme anschließen, die einige genannt haben.
Aber ´( nach Auszeit fürs Hirn) führt dies doch letztlich dazu
- das Hecht zwischen 60 bis 80 cm 
( man könnte das jetzt für jede Fischart fortsetzen)
entnommen werden und damit relativ konsequent eine Größenordnung im Gewässer fehlt. Ob das gut ist?
Nur da stehe ich ( auch) mit meiner Praxis. 
Und ich denke mal, dass sich die Natur etwas dabei 
" gedacht" hat, Fische auch größer werden zu lassen und irgendwo meine ich auch gelesen zu haben , dass speziell der Laich großer Fische von besserer Qualität sei, als der von kleineren. Essbar sind die in Abhängigkeit vom Wasser ( probiert mal Hecht aus einem schwedischen See, der zeitweise fast nur von Krebsen lebt, der schmeckt wie Krebs)
Je größer, desto dicker der Bauch ( von mir).
Gruß A.


----------



## BigEarn (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*



angler96 schrieb:


> Ich findes es auch Unsinn wenn man son schönen Fisch einfach so mit nimmt ,ich könnte nicht 20 kg Karpfen essen.



Kann man die Reste nicht zu gutem Dünger für den Garten verarbeiten? |kopfkrat Schön auf die Erdbeeren...die schmecken eh besser. :l


----------



## angler1996 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

@bigEarn
das war ich nicht
Grus A.
sorry, verguckt, da hat ja einer fast den selben Namen


----------



## Dart (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Und ich denke mal, dass sich die Natur etwas dabei
> " gedacht" hat, Fische auch größer werden zu lassen und irgendwo meine ich auch gelesen zu haben , dass speziell der Laich großer Fische von besserer Qualität sei, als der von kleineren.


Es gibt da diverse Studien die von recht unterschiedlichen Prämissen ausgehen. Mittlere Größen sind sicher produktiver in der Laichquantität. Die großen Fische geben da wohl eher qualitatives Genmaterial weiter wenn es um das max.Größenwachstum geht.
Ich mag selber keinen großen Fisch verwerten, dazu hab ich zu großen Respeckt für den Lebenszyklus, den der alte Recke oder die Oma durchgemacht hat.
Aber jeder so wie er meint, will oder kann.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ...und irgendwo meine ich auch gelesen zu haben , dass speziell der Laich großer Fische von besserer Qualität sei, als der von kleineren.


Das ist absolut falsch.
Tatsächlich gibt es diese Aussage in einer Publikation nachzulesen. Dies ist jedoch nichts anderes als ein weiteres Indiz dafür, dass der Autor schlichtweg keine Ahnung hat wovon er schreibt.

Dass das Erbgut in Form von Laich mit zunehmender Größe von Fischen in der Qualität schlechter wird ist nichts Neues. "Der große Fisch zeigt den schlechter Fischer" wusste man schon im früher zu berichten.
Ist auch nur logisch, da die benötigte Proteinmenge ab einer gewissen Größe des Fisches (und damit Menge an Eiern) nur noch sehr schwer verfügbar ist. Den Eiern fehlen somit wertvolle Energielieferanten - die Qualität ist schlechter.
Genau dies ist in unzähliger Fachliteratur nachzulesen.


----------



## ernie1973 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

Also - das Thema hört wohl nie auf.

Aber als Jungangler ist es sicher gut, mal nachzufragen!(...wenn man bedenkt wieviele Ansichten es dazu unter "Altanglern" so gibt...!?!).

Ich entnehme selektiv - d.h. für mich, dass mir auch durchaus mal ein Fisch wieder reinfällt, wenn mir ganz persönliche gute Gründe dafür einfallen!

Manchmal habe ich in der Vergangenheit auch größere Fische entnommen - für Wels, Aal und auch Karpfen kann ich sagen, dass die GROßEN den kleineren in nichts nachstehen!

Hecht schmeckt mir nicht, weswegen ich ihn garnicht gezielt beangle!

Biologisch macht es nach Allem, was ich so gelesen habe wohl durchaus Sinn, auch mal einen extrem Großen zu entnehmen, damit andere in dessen Revier "nachrutschen" und damit die jungen und fortpflanzungsmäßig "fitten" zum Zuge kommen!

Aber einem Riesenhecht sein Rentnerdasein zu gönnen, finde ich auch ok - soll halt´ jeder halten, wie er mag!

Ich amüsiere mich nur immer, wenn "Carp-Pros" z.B. an einem Gewässer angeln, in dem nur 6 Großkarpfen sind, die alle mittlerweile Namen tragen und sich dann damit gebrüstet wird, wer wen schon alles und wie oft gefangen hat!

Naja - aber auch das soll doch einfach jeder halten wie er mag - ich persönlich finde es allerdings etwas albern und moralisch (und rechtlich -!!!...denn es wird in diesem Fall gezielt auf die 6 Groß-Karpfen geangelt, wobei von vornerein *keine Verwertungsabsicht* besteht!!!) nicht ok - aber auch das ist wohl Einstellungssache! 

Lediglich beim Karpfen ist es Geschmackssache - und eine Menge von 15 kg Fisch "auf einmal" möchte ich nicht haben.

Beim Aal sind mir die Großen sogar lieber, da sie geräuchert noch toller sind, wenn sie mehr Fett haben - aber das ist Geschmackssache!

Thomas hat auch recht, wenn er sagt, dass es vom Gewässer abhängt, wie der Fisch schmeckt - aus einem flachen und schlammigen See würde ich keinen Karpfen entnehmen wollen - selbst wenn man ihn, wie früher üblich, vor dem Verzehr noch "wässert" - was heute rechtlich ja auch schon sehr sehr grenzwertig sein dürfte - dürfte er einem wesentlich muskulöserem und fettärmeren Flußkarpfen nicht das Wasser reichen können.

Aber es wird immer Geschackssache bleiben - beim Aal mag ich mehr Fett - beim Karpfen mag ich es halt´ nicht!

*Fazit:*
*Also gibt es kein "richtig oder falsch", so dass jeder Angler im Rahmen des geltenden Rechts für sich selbst entscheiden kann und muß!*

*Außerdem gehe ich davon aus, dass die meisten der "Hardcore-Releaser" ohnehin noch keinen Großkarpfen probiert haben und deshalb eigentlich lieber schweigen sollten, wenn sie selbst nicht über die nötige (Eß-) Erfahrung verfügen!!!*
*Wenn sie ihn probiert haben, dann zählt natürlich auch ihre Meinung - oft wird dann aber nach einigem verlegenen Gestammel und Gestottere von deren Seite auf spitzfindige Nachfrage einfach behauptet, "doch, doch, sicher habe ich davon schon einmal gegessen" - was ich oft für eine Schutzbehauptung derer halte, die sich einfach dafür entschieden haben, alles zurückzusetzen, um sich ihre "Sportgeräte" großen Kalibers auch weiterhin zu erhalten!*

*MFG,*

*Ernie*


----------



## rainbowrunner (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

also bei mir ist das so, daß ich gefangene Fische am liebsten frisch verzehre. Kapitale Fische oder größere Mengen, deren "Restmenge" in der Tiefkühltruhe dann monatelang so vor sich hinfror, landeten dann irgendwann im Müll, da ja bei meinen häufigen Angelansitzen immer wieder Frischfisch nachkam. Beispielsweise entnehme ich jedoch Zielfische wie Aal, Zander, Hecht und Barsch auch in kapitalen Größen und setze Beifänge wieder zurück.
Neulich erst fing ich einen 18 Pfundkarpfen im Main auf mein Aalgeschirr, und es stand für mich außer Frage, dieses prächtige Tier wieder in sein Element zu entlassen.
So fing ich im Ebro in Spanien reihenweise kapitale Fische, wie Karpfen, Barben und Meeräschen, die alle wieder in ihr Element zurückkamen. Eine sonst so im Geschmack feine Meeräsche, die ich im Abwasserauslauf einer Hähnchenschlachterei fing und kostete, schmeckte auch danach. Danach war für mich klar, alles, außer Schwarzbarsche, zurück in`s Wasser!
Es ist also auch immer eine Frage der Gewässerqualität.
Jetzt bin ich ein wenig vom Thema "große Fische freilassen" abgekommen.
Aber letztendlich stelle ich mich immer erst der Frage, kann ich das Tier einer sinnvollen Verwertung zukommen lassen, bevor ich es töte, egal welche Größe !!!


----------



## Borg (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

Also ich angel nicht aus "sportlichen" Gründen oder weil ich nichts Besseres zu tun habe, sondern weil ich den Fisch eigentlich gerne essen möchte, den ich fange. Somit wird bei mir bisher alles verwertet was nicht untermassig oder in der Schonzeit liegt. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich bisher auch noch keinen "Monsterkarpfen" o. ä. am Haken hatte, so dass sich die Frage nie stellte. Mein grösster Fang war bisher eine 62 cm Renke mit 2,9 kg und die wurde komplett verwertet....sehr gut sogar . Damit nichts in der Gefriertruhe vergammelt, gehe ich dann auch erst wieder angeln, sobald die Vorräte aufgebraucht sind. Da ich aber jeden Tag Fisch essen könnte, dauert die komplette Verwertung im Regelfall auch nicht allzu lange :q.

Wenn ich mir jetzt allerdings vorstelle, ich würde nen 15 Kg Karpfen landen, kann ich ehrlich nicht sagen, ob ich den zum Verwerten mitnehmen würde. Spontan würde ich sagen, dass ich ihn auch wieder reinsetzen würde, da einfach zu gross und ich nicht 2 Wochen am Stück Karpfen essen möchte. 

Ich finde, dass muss letztendlich jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Wenn jemand einen Riesenfisch nicht verwerten kann, wieso sollte er ihn dann mitnehmen? Nur um sich die Kühltruhe vollzustopfen um den Inhalt dann Monate später wieder zu entsorgen? Nee, dann lieber releasen....dafür hab ich dann einfach zu viel Respekt vor dem Leben, um es sinnlos zu beenden.

...just my two cents

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## ernie1973 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*



Borg schrieb:


> Also ich angel nicht aus "sportlichen" Gründen oder weil ich nichts Besseres zu tun habe, sondern weil ich den Fisch eigentlich gerne essen möchte, den ich fange. Somit wird bei mir bisher alles verwertet was nicht untermassig oder in der Schonzeit liegt. Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich bisher auch noch keinen "Monsterkarpfen" o. ä. am Haken hatte, so dass sich die Frage nie stellte. Mein grösster Fang war bisher eine 62 cm Renke mit 2,9 kg und die wurde komplett verwertet....sehr gut sogar . Damit nichts in der Gefriertruhe vergammelt, gehe ich dann auch erst wieder angeln, sobald die Vorräte aufgebraucht sind. Da ich aber jeden Tag Fisch essen könnte, dauert die komplette Verwertung im Regelfall auch nicht allzu lange :q.
> 
> Wenn ich mir jetzt allerdings vorstelle, ich würde nen 15 Kg Karpfen landen, kann ich ehrlich nicht sagen, ob ich den zum Verwerten mitnehmen würde. Spontan würde ich sagen, dass ich ihn auch wieder reinsetzen würde, da einfach zu gross und ich nicht 2 Wochen am Stück Karpfen essen möchte.
> 
> ...


 
...viel spannender finde ich die Frage, wieso jemand absichtlich, ausschließlich und ganz gezielt nur auf solche Riesenfische angelt, wenn er schon vorher weiß (!!!), dass er diese *überhaupt nicht* verwerten will!

Mal zufällig einen soooooo Großen zu fangen und dann für sich selbst zu beschließen, diese Fischmenge nicht verwerten zu wollen / zu können und ihn *dann* zurück zu setzen ist etwas ganz Anderes und rechtlich völlig in Ordnung!

Aber das führt am eigentlichen Thema hier drin vorbei - aber bei einer entsprechenden Verwertungsmöglichkeit spricht nach meiner o.g. Ansicht auch nichts dagegen, mal einen wirklich kapitalen Fisch, welcher Art auch immer, mitzunehmen und sich schmecken zu lassen!

Ernie


----------



## batron (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

Ich finde jeder muss das persönlich mit sich ausmachen was man entnimmt oder zurücksetzt. Ich glaube nicht das man als einzelner Angler durch sein Entnahmeverhalten den Bestand nach seinem Gusto beeinflussen kann. Gesunde Gewässer vertragen auch eine gewisse Entnahme  von Fischen. Ich persönlich entnehme z.B. Hechte erst ab Ü 80cm, hat aber lediglich gesschmackliche Gründe. Handle ich deshalb respektlos der Kreatur gegenüber?? Wo fängt der Respekt an? Wo hört der auf?
Kann ich nur für mich selbst entscheiden.

gruß
tilo


----------



## Micha:R (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

Ich persönlich   nehme auch  gerne Carps  mit. Geräuchert  is dat nen Traum :l     Und das  was nicht Verwertet wird kommt zum  Nachbarn , die Freuen sich immer über Fisch .


----------



## bissiger Hecht (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

Kann mich nur der Meinung anschließen, auch alte kapitale Fische zu entnehmen. Ich angel gelegendlich an nem kleinen "Fluss" ( ca 8 meter breit und 1,2m bis 1,5m tief). Letztes Jahr hab ich da nicht einen Hecht zu Gesicht bekommen, es sind aber im Herbst zwei Ü100 Hechte dort gefangen worden. Letzten Montag mal ein wenig am Wasser Spazieren gegangen und an einer Stelle gleich 5 Räuber auf 25 - 30 m Gewässerstrecke an der oberfläche jagen gesehen. Dienstag mit der Sinnrute hin und siehe da, den ersten Hecht (56 cm) der Saison im Kescher. Also denke ich, das wenn die uralten Riesen rauskommen, können sich die Kleinen schneller und in größerer Stückzahl eintwickeln.


----------



## Acipenser (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

Ob jetzt die Laichqualität von Großfischen nachläßt oder nicht kann ich nicht beurteilen, enthalte mich daher einer Meinung. Ebenso, ob jetzt große Hechte zuviele kleine fressen.
Aber ob ein großer Hecht, Zander, Karpfen oder Wels verwertbar ist, denke ich, inzwischen etwas beurteilen zu können. Habe seit 1 Jahr 5 Tage die Woche mit der Verwertung von heimischen Süßwasserfischen zu tun, teils aus Zuchtbetrieben, teils von den hiesigen Berufsfischern.

Muffig können Zuchtkarpfen durchaus schmecken, das ist wie bereits gesagt abhängig vom Gewässer. Wobei der eine aus der Lieferung gut schmeckt, der andere muffig. Also gibt es auch eine individuelle Disposition zur Aufnahme des Modergeschmacks. Die Farbe des Zuchtkarpfens ist eher blaß, bekommen wir mal einen Großkarpfen (Spiegel oder Schuppi) vom Berufsfischer, hat der zumeist dunkelrotes Fleisch. Die Farbe läßt sich durch Räuchern gut kaschieren, die Fleischqualität ist hervorragend. Er ist auch kräftiger vom Geschmack.
Auch Großhechte lassen sich gut verarbeiten und haben m.E. eine gute Fleischqualität. Wen die Gräten stören, der läßt das Filet auf der Haut und schneidet das Fleisch im cm Abstand bis auf die Haut ein. Die verbliebenen Grätenstöpsel stören nicht weiter.
Bei den großen Welsen (hier bis 75 kg) muß man einiges an Abfall rechnen, da in jedem Falle die Haut abgezogen werden muß und der Rotlauf (fettes rotes Fleisch) und das Fett entfernt werden müssen. Macht man das sorgfältig, hat man schönes mageres Fleisch, das sich hervorragend verarbeiten läßt. Aus den Rückenfilets zwei Finger dicke Medallions schneiden, salzen, mehlieren und braten, ein Genuß! Und nicht vergessen, die "Bäckchen" rauszumachen, das alleine gibt schon eine Portion. Der Wels verliert auch durch Einfrieren nicht allzuviel an Qualität wie z.B. Forellen, Karpfen und Hechte. 
Wir bekommen unsere Welse aus den Altrheinarmen und Baggerssen mit Flußverbindung, Muffgeschmack hatten wir dabei noch nie.

Mahlzeit


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Also gibt es auch eine individuelle Disposition zur Aufnahme des Modergeschmacks.


In vielen Fällen ist der Modergeschmack eine Folge des Auftretens von Blaualgen in größeren Mengen. Da dies nicht nur jahreszeitlich, sondern mitunter auch wöchentlich sehr stark schwanken kann, mag das durchaus auch Ursache für die unterschiedliche Lieferqualität sein.

Aber sehr interessante Informationen - aus der Lebensmittelproduktion! Vielen Dank.


----------



## Acipenser (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

@FoolishFarmer:
mit den Algen hast Du vollkommen recht, jedoch frage ich mich immer wieder, warum in einer Lieferung die einen Karpfen muffen, die andern nicht, da ich davon ausgehe, dass die aus demselben Teich kommen.
btw.: es ist nicht Lebensmittelproduktion, sondern -verarbeitung, bin seit 1 Jahr umgestiegen von EDV auf Gastronomie und arbeite jetzt als Koch mit hauptsächlich heimischen Süßwasserfischen. Mein Favorit ist derzeit der Saibling, den wir aus einem deutschen Zuchtbetrieb bekommen. Filets von 500 - 900g pro Seite, ein Schnipselchen zur "Qualitätskontrolle" abgeschnitten, enthäutet, leicht gesalzen und roh gemümmelt. Das läßt sich gut nebenbei naschen, da brauche ich keine Sojasauce und Wassabi dazu. Wenn ich mal etwas Zeit übrig habe, will ich den auch als Gravad Saibling probieren, das müßte sensationell werden.

Ein Tip an die Wallerangler unter uns: der Wels ist los. Wir bekommen die derzeit in allen Größen und rauhen Mengen. Ein Jammer, dass ich derzeit bei meinen Arbeitszeiten fast nicht mehr zum Angeln komme und ich doch regelmäßig sehe, was für Klopper an Karpfen, Hecht, Barsch Zander und Wels hier so um uns herum schwimmen.

Mahlzeit


----------



## daci7 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

also ich schmeiß jetz einfach nochmal zwei sachen rein:

erstens zu den hechte und zu der meinung große hechte haben schlechteren laich:

http://lexi-tv.de/themen/tierwelt/raubfische?date=2008-07-04 14:30:00 

video kannibalismus

und zweitens generell zum thema des threats:

zitat "Das eindrücklichste Beispiel für die künstliche Selektion durch den Menschen kommt aus der Fischerei. So hat die Grösse des Kabeljaus im Nordostatlantik innerhalb von wenigen Jahrzehnten von durchschnittlich 95 auf 65 Zentimeter abgenommen; die Geschlechtsreife setzt heute schon drei Jahre früher ein. Nur kleine und frühreife Fische hatten die Chance, der intensiven Befischung zu entgehen und Nachwuchs in die Welt zu setzen. Darimont weist darauf hin, dass die Fortpflanzung zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt und bei kleinerer Körpergrösse problematisch sein kann, weil dadurch die Fruchtbarkeit bei vielen Arten sinkt und das Überleben der Art gefährdet sein könnte. "
(übersetzt aus "Fishery-induced selection on an Alpine whitefish: quantifying genetic and environmental effects on
individual growth rate" [ISSN 1752-4571])

und jetzt möchte ich nochmal die argumentation von den leuten, die sagen man müsste generell große fische entnehmen hören und zwar mit belegen 
denn die habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gehört und es würd mich sehr interessieren!

grüße, david


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

Servus,

ist dann jetzt quasi der 3. aktuelle Thread zum gleichen Thema?!? |rolleyes


daci7 schrieb:


> und jetzt möchte ich nochmal die argumentation von den leuten, die sagen man müsste generell große fische entnehmen hören und zwar mit belegen
> denn die habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gehört und es würd mich sehr interessieren!


Also zunächst mal - ich kann mich beim besten Willen nicht erinnern, dass irgendwo jemand gesagt hätte es müssten "generell große Fische entnommen werden". #c Das die Akkumulation von Großfischen in Gewässern problematisch sein kann ist richtig - aber daraus kann man nicht ableiten, dass generell Großfische entnommen werden müssen.
Aber ich erläutere gerne nochmal Unterschiede und Zusammenhänge:

Was das Beispiel mit den Dorschen angeht:
Zunächst mal handelt es sich hier um Meeresbewohner, deren Verbreitung, Habitate und Fortpflanzungsgewohnheiten sich gewaltig von denen unserer Süßwasserfreunde unterscheiden.
Verwechsel bitte nicht "zu klein" mit "klein". Natürlich sollten die Elterntiere eine gewisse körperliche Größe haben - erst Recht auch, weil sie damit deutlich mehr Eier mit sich tragen (Eier werden bei Fischen pro KG Körpergewicht gerechnet).
Ein Dorsch von 95cm wiegt im Laichgewand sicherlich an die 10kg - ein Dorsch von 65cm wohl eher 3kg und ist gerade geschlechtsreif geworden. Ein ausgewachsener Dorsch im vollen Laichgewand ist deutlich über 1 m lang (1,40m / 1,50m) und wohl 30kg+ schwer. Diese Fische werden aber oben nicht erwähnt. Es fehlt der mittlere, gute Laichdorsch (wegen Überfischung), der die Population stützen sollte. Hier erfolgt die Reproduktion fast ausschließlich aus Jungfischen - sicherlich auch ein Extrem. Aber 95cm ist beim Dorsch noch lange nicht Kapital.

Das sieht beim Karpfen in den meisten Gewässern anders aus - denn hier hat es überwiegend Kapitale. Im Gegensatz aber zum Dorsch im Meer, kann der kapitale Karpfen seine beötigten Proteinreserven aber nicht aus den vorhandenen Ressourcen decken. Im Meer bei riesigen Herings-, Seelachs- und Makrelenschwärmen hat der kapitale Dorsch da wenig Probleme. Dessen Proteinreserven lassen sich sogar recht problemlos decken. Nur diese Nahrungsressourcen gibt es in den meisten heimischen Seen einfach nicht.
Hinzu kommt noch, dass sich der Karpfen fast gar nicht in Deutschland eigenständig reproduziert (Teichanlagen mal ausgenommen). Die ganze Diskussion ist für den Karpfen also überflüssig. Obendrein schädigt dieser die Habitate auch noch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=159908

In bezug auf den Hecht (als Beispiel für die Raubfische) gilt das mit der Größe aber genauso. Natürlich sorgt eine Hechtdame von 90cm für deutlich mehr Nachkommen als eine 50cm frühreife. Aber deswegen muss der 1,30m Hecht noch lange nicht genauso gut oder besser sein. Im Gegenteil - in vielen Gewässern sind diese Hechte lang und schlank, weil sie ihren eigenen Verbrauch kaum noch decken können. Viele dieser Hechte setzen erst gar keinen Laich mehr an, weil sie die benötigte Proteinmenge nicht aufbringen können.
In den heringsreichen Bodden, oder auch in einigen Talsperren mit Maränenbesatz z.B. gibt es mehr als genug Proteine. Dort werden auch riesige Hechte noch laichfähig sein - auch in guter Qualität. Nichts destotrotz könnten vom gleichen Futter vermutlich 2-3 80cm Hechtdamen leben und Eier produzieren. Die Ei-Menge wäre vermutlich gleich - aber die Qualität höher und mit unterschiedlichen Genmaterial ausgestattet (Diversität des Genpools besser).


----------



## daci7 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

moinsen!
erstmal danke für die schnelle antwort @ FoolishFarmer!

also kommts in erster linie drauf an ab wann ein fisch als "kapital" oder "groß" gilt. für mich wär nen 90er hecht definitiv ein großer und ich denke ich würde ihn (sofern ich das verantworten kann, heißt sofern er nicht verletzt ist) auch zurücksetzen, weil ich weiß, dass der fisch für viele und gut genährte nachkommen sorgt.

aus deiner argumentation schließe ich dann, dass ein hecht von 1,2m dagegen nicht mehr zur reproduktiven generation gehört, dieser sogar schadet und relativ bedenkenlos entnommen werden kann? (klingt für mich nachvollziehbar!)
leider habe ich bis jetzt in deutschland nie solch einen gefangen ... 

was die karpfen angeht: danke erstmal für deine aufklärungsarbeit  
allerdings sehen die karpfen auf den meisten fangbildern SEHR gut genährt aus (sprich ich denke nicht, dass sie ihren proteinbedarf nicht decken können), sofern sie sich aber wie du sagtest in den meisten fällen nicht reproduzieren können, leuchtet mir auch dies ein. 
da ich aber eh nicht viel auf karpfen angel, erledigt sich dieses problem von allein.

in dem von mir zitierten paper wurden übrigens nicht nur die dorschbestände begutachtet, sondern auch ein sich natürlich reproduzierender forellenbestand der intensiv befischt wird, wobei wenn ich mich recht erinnere ähnliche wenn auch weit nicht so drastische ergebnisse herauskamen. (ich muss mir das demnächst nochmal durchlesen, melde mich dann wieder)

ps. ja es ist mind. der dritte thread zu dem thema!


grüße, david


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Besonders große Tiere freilassen?*

Bei uns wurde im Frühjahr ein 23kg Hecht gefangen und entnommen,dieser hatte geschätzte 30 Jahre Zeit sich fortzupflanzen,also mehr als ausreichend !
Zudem glaube ich,dass diese Dame im Laufe ihrer Reproduktionsphasen,so einige der kleinen Freier gefressen hat!
Man fängt bei uns nämlich nach der Laichzeit,ziemlich viele,z.T. stark verletzte Milchner.
Dieser Kanibalismus ist also ebenfalls von der eigentlich hohen Laichmenge eines solchen Weibes abzuziehen.
Ansonsten soll es wohl auch mit der Laichqualität solch alter Fische,nicht zum besten
bestellt sein.
Also pro Entnahme!

Taxidermist


----------

